# Where to sell used DTG printer



## Auld (Mar 14, 2008)

Any suggestions for good outlets for selling a T-Jet blazer pro other than T-shirtfourms?


----------



## rachelscreen (Jun 7, 2018)

We need to sell a gently (barely) used DTG machine. Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

rachelscreen said:


> We need to sell a gently (barely) used DTG machine. Any suggestions on where to start?



Ebay or craigslist.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You can also list it on digitsmith.com

_


----------

